# Re-Processing Mouldy Jam



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

A whole batch of my blackberry jam moulded!!! I don't know why as this is the fourth year I've done it and I never had that problem before. My concern is that I did not pick the berries myself, so perhaps there was a mouldy one in there. I didn't see any, though, and I sorted myself. But I also used some sale jars with a wider top than bottom whereas normally I use more traditional jars.

Would you re-process them (scraping off the mold first)? What do you think about re-boiling and then packing as freezer jam? Or could I try again to can (since we are really short on freezer space)? Once I tried again with a nectarine marmalade and it molded three times, despite all the other jam working.

Experienced canners, help!

(tags canning, canner, home canning...)


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, once the mold is in your jam ... it's not just on the top, or not just where it's visible. The mold spores could be throughout the jam - you just can't see them.

I wouldn't re-process. I would dump the whole batch. I know it's disappointing, but I don't recommend re-processing moldy jam. That sounds like a bad stomach ache (or worse) waiting to happen.

I've only been canning and preserving for 2 years, though. So, maybe others have read something different. But, in my experience and in my reading mold = bad news. And it's not worth saving.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for your reply and good luck on the baby!

Well, dumping is an option. Although, what I've read, is that the mould does actually start on the top. It's like cheese- you can cut off the end. The spores do not grow all the way through evenly, they start at an end. That is part of the way the sugar preserves it. Whereas with fruits and breads, the mould is all the way through by the time you see it.

I am going to re-process which I have done before to no ill-effects- mould isn't poison, it's mainly a sign that other bacteria could be living there and fortunately I caught this very early on because I opened a jar each week







so I really think re-processing should be okay. It's not like botulism could live there with all that sugar and fruit (and apparently, air???). I guess my main concern is whether it moulded because of the fruit used, in which case, it will probably mould no matter how long I process it and I will have to put it in the freezer. I just remembered that I had two other jars, regular Kerr jars, in the same batch which also moulded.







So it must be the fruits.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I would not risk making my family sick. Mold means that it was not processed properly the first time and there is no way of knowing what else has grown microscopically. Home canning has its risks, but visible evidence tells you to toss what you have and try again.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Re: moldy fruit. Even IF you missed one piece of fruit that was bad ... the processing time should take care of all the bacteria. At least, in my experience. I make A LOT of strawberry jam. And I don't have the time (or patience, lol) to look at every single strawberry. I'm sure I've let some into my jam that were going bad.

But, I haven't had any issues with mold. Which, obviously, may not mean anything as it's just my own personal experience. Not fact!

Are you processing them long enough in the water bath? Are you sterilizing your jars beforehand? I know some people skip that step, and it works for them. But, I'm always nervous about skipping it!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, no, I never skip sterilization of jars or the water bath. Too much of a risk because then you could lose the whole batch. Not that I didn't lose it anyway but why push your luck, is what I say.

Yeah, I also thought that one fruit would not ruin it all, but then, it seems so weird for it to mold.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

did you do heat the lids up also before placing them/. wipe the tops real good? tighten the bands? do you boil your bands, do, not for certain what the books reccomend but that's the way my mom taught me to can...

I wouldn't think that one fruit, or even a cup of 'bad' fruit would of turned all the jards mouldy. I know my mom used some pretty ripe... well not just ripe, I don't want to say rotten, but they were pretty well past their prime for some preserves one year, they actually turned out really good.... so personal experience from bad fruit in one case doesn't make me think that a couple of berries being mouldy would do it, unless something else was off too.

are you absoultly sure you added the sugar? enough of it? did you deviate any from a recepie?

okay now that I'm done grilling you with questions, just trying to get you to think what you did so the lightbulb goes off in your head on what happened, so that maybe next year it won't happen again. It's sad to loose such fun food that you have made yourself.

To your big question... about reprocessing and recanning... well yeah you could but I don't think it would make it 100% safe to get rid of the mold. I know that if a jelly doesn't set you can redo it and recan it no problem, but that's a setting thing and not a mold thing....

I would be very leary to do it with jam though... I have scrapped mold from jely where there is no fruit, just the juice, it was store-bought and kept in the fridge the whole time since being opened, had I opened a jar from the cabinet and it would of been moldy.. I would throw it away or put in the compost. I would throw away my own jelly too if it was moldy after being in the cabinet, maybe scrape it if it was in the fridge.... I know that probably has not rational sense to it... throw from cabinet, scrape from frigde. I know I would not feed it to my kids or even adult company unless I told them I had scraped it. I will cut mold off of cheese and eat it myself, or feed it to hubby, but I won't feed it to the kids...


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

There doesn't actually have to be sugar in jam to preserve it- that's why there is no-sugar pectin. But for the record, I used both no-sugar pectin (calcium) AND the normal dose of sugar, measured cup by cup.

Boiled the bands, and the jars, not the tops with the washers on them, but I washed those in hot soapy water.

Wiped the tops well, really well? I tried and when I opened the jars it wasn't like there was anything on them. DH tightened them after me, and it was hard to open them.

I'm not sure why you could reprocess jelly but not jam. I would not reprocess anything remotely low-acid but jam?


----------



## *~Danielle~* (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the bottom line:

Is the mold just on top? Scrape it off and enjoy. If the mold is throughout then pitch it.

My grandma used to process jam with just a layer of wax on top. Whenever my mom would go to get more jam, it would have a little layer of mold on the top. They always just scraped it off.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

Boiled the bands, and the jars, not the tops with the washers on them, but I washed those in hot soapy water
This is the problem. You HAVE to boil the tops with the washers on them. If you don't the rubber seal won't soften & you won't get a good seal. Even if they indent they aren't sealed good. The indent is from the heat of the jam sucking the top in but without the soft rubber it isn't sealed. You don't need to boil the bands, they should only be fingertip tight when you process them. After they've cooled for 24hours & have popped then you can tight them more or remove them altogether.

Toss the jams.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
This is the problem. You HAVE to boil the tops with the washers on them. If you don't the rubber seal won't soften & you won't get a good seal. Even if they indent they aren't sealed good. The indent is from the heat of the jam sucking the top in but without the soft rubber it isn't sealed. You don't need to boil the bands, they should only be fingertip tight when you process them. After they've cooled for 24hours & have popped then you can tight them more or remove them altogether.

Toss the jams.

I agree. Everything should be hot and sterilized when you ladle the jam into the jars for processing.

Do you have a county extension office? You might want to give them a call for their advice or for troubleshooting. They're usually really helpful.

Good luck with the next batch!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
This is the problem. You HAVE to boil the tops with the washers on them. If you don't the rubber seal won't soften & you won't get a good seal. Even if they indent they aren't sealed good. The indent is from the heat of the jam sucking the top in but without the soft rubber it isn't sealed. You don't need to boil the bands, they should only be fingertip tight when you process them. After they've cooled for 24hours & have popped then you can tight them more or remove them altogether.

Toss the jams.

Actually, according to the Ball Canning Book and the directions from our local extension office, the tops w/ the rubber seals should not be boiled but heated to a simmer at 180*. If they reach a full boil, you could compromise the rubber seal and render it ineffective during the actual hot water bath.

And OP, I personally would toss the jams and not chance anyone getting sick.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Boiled the bands, and the jars, not the tops with the washers on them, but I washed those in hot soapy water.

Wiped the tops well, really well? I tried and when I opened the jars it wasn't like there was anything on them. DH tightened them after me, and it was hard to open them.

Couple things here.

The screw bands don't need to be boiled, really... it can promote rust even, trapping the water between the band and the jar, which can break your jar. I was always taught to make sure the bands are dry before packing. The lids though *MUST* be boiled. That's probably your problem right there. Not boiling the lids will cause an improper seal because the sealant didn't soften enough to seal properly.

The second thing is that the bands should never be retightened. Tighten them when you first put the lid on them and leave them be. Retightening them can actually break a seal (not to mention the jar).

As for what to do with the moldy jam... I'd probably be very diligent about removing any visible mold plus a bit, give it a good solid sniff test, and if it smells fine, I'd reprocess. I would be sure to let it boil for a good 10-15 minutes, though, before repacking. And then I'd test it on myself before giving it to anyone else.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightheart* 
reprocessing and recanning... well yeah you could but I don't think it would make it 100% safe to get rid of the mold. I know that if a jelly *or jam or preserves*doesn't set you can redo it and recan it no problem, but that's a setting thing and not a mold thing....

I would be very leary to do it with jam though... I have scrapped mold from jely where there is no fruit, just the juice, it was store-bought and kept in the fridge the whole time since being opened, had I opened a jar from the cabinet and it would of been moldy.. I would throw it away or put in the compost. I would throw away my own jelly too if it was moldy after being in the cabinet, maybe scrape it if it was in the fridge.... I know that probably has not rational sense to it... throw from cabinet, scrape from frigde....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 

I'm not sure why you could reprocess jelly but not jam.

I don't know if this question was asked because of my previous post, if so let me clarify, I should of said jelly, jam preserves... my bolded part added, it can all be reprocessed if it didn't set up, but to get rid of a mold problem, I would be scared to do it.

Then I probably even confused more about me be willing to scrape a jelly and not a jam, my reasoning is you can see into and though the jelly better than you can with something that has chunks of fruit in it.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

I never boil the bands ... they just go on the outside. So, I never saw the point. I do wash them, but not boil.

However, I do simmer the tops with the rubber band. I don't boil ... just simmer. As I also read the rubber can be compromised if boiled. On the other hand, I read that after I had been boiling the tops along with the jars, lol. So, there you go. Canning and preserving is filled with a myriad of elements that may (or may not) go wrong.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
This is the problem. You HAVE to boil the tops with the washers on them. If you don't the rubber seal won't soften & you won't get a good seal. Even if they indent they aren't sealed good. The indent is from the heat of the jam sucking the top in but without the soft rubber it isn't sealed. You don't need to boil the bands, they should only be fingertip tight when you process them. After they've cooled for 24hours & have popped then you can tight them more or remove them altogether.

Toss the jams.

??? First, I'm not going to toss mouldy jam. We'll eat it now, at least, because... well... do you guys toss cheese that has mould on one bit of it? We don't! We just cut off the mould. I have already had some of that jam and it was delicious.

Second of all, I thought that you were not supposed to boil the lids because then the washer part gets melted BEFORE you seal the jars and process them, at which point it is supposed to better seal the jar... anyhow, that's what it says on the instructions. Maybe I read them wrong and we just got lucky.

Quote:

The second thing is that the bands should never be retightened. Tighten them when you first put the lid on them and leave them be. Retightening them can actually break a seal (not to mention the jar).
To clarify, they were not re-tightened- he was there when I first put them on, and just made sure they were screwed on tight as I'm a huge wuss. Unless your wrist turns 360 degrees, you must be using more than one turn, as we did. He didn't go back and re-tighten later.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

You should definitely simmer the tops with the rubber. Not boil, but simmer to sterilize.

The other point: before putting them in the water bath canner, the outside bands should only be "finger tip" tight. Otherwise, the air won't be able to escape as easily, thus creating less or a suction or even leaving air in the jar (causing spoilage). So, having your dh tighten them as much as he can is not a good idea. I tighten them just lightly. Until I meet the very first, slight resistance.

After I take them out of the water bath, I leave them alone for 24 hours (or until they cool). At that point, I take the bands off and store them with just the top. It's easier for me to stack them this was as the bands take up space.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Our cooperative extansion office (Cornell) prints a do/don't list every canning season. Starting last year they included "throw out all moldy jam, jelly, preserves" because recent studies have shown that the toxic byproducts from the mold can spread through the product. Reheating does not remove/change these byproducts. I remember scraping the mold of home jams growing up and as far as I know no one got sick. But there it is.







Just in case my cooperative extension is a scaredy pants, I googled "cooperative extension moldy jelly". I got page after page of hits, all repeating the "throw out due to toxin" line. Here are a couple, grabbed at random:

Quote:

Moldy jelly results from poor sealing. If you store jams or jellies in the freezer, you can also avoid the risk of mold. Throw away moldy jams or jellies. Toxins produced by many types of common molds can easily spread throughout the entire jar, making it unfit to eat.
and

Quote:

Throw out moldy jelly products. Simply removing the mold from the surface of the jelly is not enough. The mold has a "root" system that cannot be seen. Therefore, there is no way to be sure you have removed all mold by looking at the product. Mold might cause allergic and respiratory problems for mold-sensitive individuals.
and

Quote:

Research now indicates that the mold people usually scrape off the surface of jellies may not be as harmless as it seems. Mycotoxins have been found in some jars of jelly having surface mold growth. Mycotoxins are known to cause cancer in animals; their effects on humans are still being researched.
Anyway, it sounds like the cooperative extensions are uniformly against moldy jam.







I'd probably suggest that if anyone in the family has allergies or immune concerns then the jam should be disposed of. If the family is generally healthy I (personally) would reprocess but keep an eye out for any reaction/illness and pitch at the first sign of problems. I wouldn't gift the jam or serve it when guests visited because I'd feel really bad if someone had a reaction.


----------



## luluandbeans (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
??? First, I'm not going to toss mouldy jam. We'll eat it now, at least, because... well... *do you guys toss cheese that has mould on one bit of it?* We don't! We just cut off the mould. I have already had some of that jam and it was delicious.


Yep, sure do.

Because mold is actually really small and you have no way of knowing if you've gotten it all when you cut it off.

And you have no way of knowing what kind of mold you have. Could be harmless, could be what kills you.

Just not worth it.

It would suck to lose all your hard work, but honestly, I'd dump it.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Thanks for your reply and good luck on the baby!

Well, dumping is an option. Although, what I've read, is that the mould does actually start on the top. It's like cheese- you can cut off the end. The spores do not grow all the way through evenly, they start at an end. That is part of the way the sugar preserves it. Whereas with fruits and breads, the mould is all the way through by the time you see it.

I am going to re-process which I have done before to no ill-effects- mould isn't poison, it's mainly a sign that other bacteria could be living there and fortunately I caught this very early on because I opened a jar each week







so I really think re-processing should be okay. It's not like botulism could live there with all that sugar and fruit (and apparently, air???). I guess my main concern is whether it moulded because of the fruit used, in which case, it will probably mould no matter how long I process it and I will have to put it in the freezer. I just remembered that I had two other jars, regular Kerr jars, in the same batch which also moulded.







So it must be the fruits.

Cheese is a completely different animal than jam. I asked my MIL (who is not only an *experienced* canner (30+ years), but also works for the University Extension office heading the food and nutrition program, as well as holding a degree in Home Economics) and she said "TOSS it!"

Mold itself is not a poison. But the by products of mold (mycotoxins) are. And mycotoxins are not destroyed by heat. Once they are in the jam, they are there.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

Moldy jam is not the same at all as moldy cheese. Moldy cheese you can still eat if you can cut away a 1 inch margin from the mold. This is because the toxins and filaments can only get so far in through a solid cheese. Jams and jellies are not solid. I would toss it.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

??? First, I'm not going to toss mouldy jam. We'll eat it now, at least, because... well... do you guys toss cheese that has mould on one bit of it? We don't! We just cut off the mould. I have already had some of that jam and it was delicious.

Second of all, I thought that you were not supposed to boil the lids because then the washer part gets melted BEFORE you seal the jars and process them, at which point it is supposed to better seal the jar... anyhow, that's what it says on the instructions. Maybe I read them wrong and we just got lucky.
cheese doesn't last long enough to get moldy here.lol We do toss bread that has any mold on it.

The washer part does NOT get melted. The boiling vs simmering mentioned depends on which instructions you read. Old style was boiling & now more say simmer but even then sometimes it says both.lol

you got lucky on past batches, but this batch shows it wasn't anything but luck.

I said toss them because it isn't just mold, that's all you've seen so far. There was no seal which is how the mold got in which means other bacterias are in there too, no matter how tasty it is. IMO you're taking a huge risk by eating it.


----------

